# Spektrum "Binding" ?



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Got my new Spektrum radio and am disapointed in the instructions, very vague. The binding instructions say to make sure the transmitter and reciever are both OFF. Then says"with the reciever OFF, press and hold the Bind Button on the reciever while turning ON the RECIEVER, never says to turn ON the TRANSMITTER. I am charging a battery and am going to get the radio set up for racing this weekend. I am goint to turn ON the TRANSMITTER, then press on hold the Bind Button on the reciever while turning it ON. I have to believe that the transmitter has to be ON for the reciever to home on it's signal. Hate to be a newby and figure it out. Hope the radio lives up to my expectations as the instructions are week. Ralf


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Ralf,

Turn on the receiver while holding the bind button until it starts to blink. Then, turn on the radio while holding the bind button on the radio, and when they bind the lights will turn solid.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

THanks. RAlf


----------

